# redfish on the fly at night video



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Awesome videos man. How often do you go out there? I've seen you out there a few times, I'm a friend of Kyle's. I use to fish from a 14ft Old town sit in, but now have an OK Trident 13. I love going out there and hooking up with the bulls, but haven't gone recently because i can never get anyone to go with me out there.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*What do you keep moving with your left hand?*

What is it that you keep adjusting with your left hand?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

He is adjusting his rudder

Nice catch Barton


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeh man, night time be the right time! :thumbup:
Nice work!


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude, awesome video. I was wondering if you had an anchor line trolley cus' I am about to get a pro angler and I always pictured catching fish on the fly while standing up since it is such a stable kayak. Did you have the same thing in mind or do you need to sit down to maneuver on the fish?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

no i dont use a anchor. and yes you can stand the whole time.


----------

